# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προσπάθεια ζευγαρώματος  - απορίες

## martha1

καλημερα παιδια ειμαι η Μαρθα και ειμαι καινουρια στο forum.Λατρευω τα καναρινια αλλα φετος κανω τν πρωτη μου αποπειρα για ζευγαρωμα και εκτος απο πολυ ενθουσιασμο εχω και πολλες αποριες.Εχω ενα αρσενικο πρασινο καναρινι και πριν απο 3 μερες αγορασα μια θηλυκια κιτρινη.τα εχω σε διπλη ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα στν μεση στο μπαλκονι μου.Οταν πηγα να αγορασω το θηλυκο απο ενα μεγαλο petshop εδω στη θεσσαλονικη μου ειπαν οτι ο αρσενικος μου ειναι αρκετα πυρωμενος.Παρολα αυτα απο τοτε που εβαλα το θηλυκο της κελαιδησε μονο μια φορα.Γενικα σταματησε να καλαιδαει.Ακομη δν ταιζονται ισως και να ναι νωρις γιατι 3 μερες τα εχω μαζι.θελω να ρωτησω το χωρισμα ποτε να το βγαλω.Επισυς μου ειπαν απο το μαγαζι να βαλω απο τν μερια του θηλυκου και φωλια αλλα δν την επισκεπτεται καθολου.ευχαριστω πολυ!περιμενω απο εσας που ξερεται να με ενημερωσετε.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΘΑ καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας .μετακινησα την ερωτηση σου κανοντας νεο δικο σου θεμα .βοηθεια για τα πρωτα βηματα σου στην παρεα ,θα εχεις αρκετη αν συμβουλευτεις το παρακατω θεμα

*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*για το θεμα τωρα που σε ενδιαφερει .τα αρσενικα οταν μπουνε με θηλυκα και εχουν διαθεση να ζευγαρωσουν μαζι τους σχεδον παντα κοβουν το κελαηδησμα .ειναι αυτο που λεμε νοιωθουν οτι δεσανε το γαιδαρο ,αφου στην ουσια το κελαηδησμα στη φυση ειναι καλεσμα για ανευρεση θηλυκου.θα τον ξανακουσεις μαλλον την στιγμη που θα θελει να την βατεψει .ενισχυσε διατροφικα τα πουλακια με αυγο καθε μερα ή αυγοτροφη καποια απο αυτες  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82
που μπορεις να φτιαχνεις μονη σου και δινε χορταρικα οπως ραδικι ,ζωχο ,μπροκολο,τσουκνιδα ,πιπερια καθε μερα .σιγα σιγα θα δεις και επαφη τους με τα ραμφη στα καγκελα .φωλια μπορει να ξεκινησει να κανει αλλα μπορει να θελει και τον αρσενικο μαζι .παντως οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη θα αρχισει να παιζει πιο εντονα με το νημα ,ενω θα καλει το ενα το αλλο .τοτε θα τα ενωσεις ,αλλα θα ηθελα καμμια δεκαρια μερες να τα προετοιμασεις διατροφικα .να της εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο διαθεσιμο και αν εχεις δινε και καποια πολυβιταμινη .επισης ειτε στην αυγοτροφη τους ειτε σκετη σε μικρη ποσοτητα δωσε αν θες και γυρη

δες αναλυτικα εδω ,την δικια μου προταση .εσυ βεβαια θα πας τωρα πια με πιο γρηγορους ρυθμους 

*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*

----------


## martha1

ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!θα κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω και βλεπουμε!

----------


## PAIANAS

Βγάλε το χώρισμα Μάρθα και βάλε νήμα για τη φωλιά .Άστα μαζί ακόμα κι αν δεις στην αρχή ψιλοτσακωμούς ...τα ξαναχωρίζεις αν υπάρχουν έντονοι τσακωμοί ,αλλά δεν θα δεις τέτοιους αν τα πουλιά είναι πυρωμένα .Βέβαια εσύ έχεις μόνο αυτό το ζευγάρι ,αλλά προσπαθούμε στην ένωση των ζευγαριών να φανταστούμε και τα χρώματα που θα βγάλουν οι απόγονοι ...

----------


## martha1

να μν τα αφησω δλδ αλλο χωριστα?επειδη δν γνωριζω αλλα μου ειπαν πως πρεπει να γνωριστουν πρωτα και η θηλυκια να τον συνηθησει

----------


## PAIANAS

Βγάλε το χώρισμα και παρατήρησε συμπεριφορά ..μάλλον θα είναι σαν να γνωρίζονται από καιρό..
Το θέμα είναι ότι αν εσύ έδινες διάφορα καλούδια στον αρσενικό ,αυτός (σε συνδυασμό με την ηλιοφάνεια και τη θερμοκρασία -Άνοιξη γαρ) πύρωσε ..Στο πετ σόπ η κακομοίρα η θηλυκιά ,το πολύ πολύ να έτρωγε κελαηδίνη ...οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμη .Παρόλα αυτά θα σου έλεγα να τα ενώσεις και να μην περιμένεις σύμφωνα ''με το γράμμα του νόμου .
*Γενικά πάντως να ξέρεις ότι όποιο νέο πουλί φέρνεις στην εκτροφή σου ,θα πρέπει να το έχεις κάποια περίοδο (τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδων) σε καραντίνα ..αυτό εσύ το ξεπέρασες με το να τα βάλεις σε ζευγαρώστρα ,οπότε θα σου πρότεινα να τα ενώσεις τελείως.

----------


## martha1

Ωραια να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.απο τν μερια της εχω βαλει φωλια εξωτερικη και δν την εχει πλησιασει καθολου.Δλδ ουτε καν μπαινει μεσα για εξερευνηση.Αυτο ειναι σημαδι οτι δν ειναι ετοιμη?Και αν τα βαλω μαζι καλο θα ηταν να την εχω εξωτερικα τη φωλια η να την βαλω μεσα στο κλουβι?ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη ανταποκριση

----------


## PAIANAS

Nα της βάλεις και μια εσωτερική ..θα διαλέξει η ίδια ποιά τη βολεύει ...και πρόσεχε τι νήμα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις .λινάτσα καλύτερα και σε κάθε περίπτωση σκληρό και όχι σκέτη τζίβα ..έχουν πιαστεί και πεθάνει νεοσσοί και μητέρες από αυτό -και δικά μου !

----------


## martha1

Αυτο που μου δωσανε ειναι ασπρο χοντρο το νημα(δεν ξερω ονομασια) δν ειναι εκεινο το ψηλο που ξερω.Θα τα ενωσω και ας ελπισω οτι δν θα τσακωνονται

----------


## PAIANAS

Πέτα το ...πάρε λινάτσα (η τσουβάλι που θα κόψεις μικρές λωρίδες ) η φισική τρίχα η καρύδα η συνδυασμό τους που μπορεί να περιέχει και βαμβάκι ...
Πάρε και επίστρωση τσόχας να βάλεις στη φωλιά (θα σε βοηθήσει αφού βγουν τα μικρά )...αν σε μπερδεύω χτύπα alarm να γίνω πιο επεξηγηματικός ..

----------


## mitsman

Απλα τα πραγματα........ Μια εβδομαδα μετα απο εντατικο κλωσσιμα, δηλαδη συνηθως απο την γεννηση του δευτερου αυγου,

πλενεις τα χερια σου οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα και τα σκουπιζεις ακομη καλυτερα......  πας στην φωλια και σηκωνεις την καναρα, εχεις ετοιμη μια μπλουζα για να ακουμπας καπου μαλακα τα αυγα... πιανεις ενα ενα λοιπον τα αυγα χωρις να τρεμεις και τα βαζεις πανω στην μπλουζα!!!! θα σε βοηθουσε αν εχει σκοταδι.... παιρνεις ενα φακο με οσο το δυνατον πιο λεπτη δεσμη το αναβεις  πιανεις το αυγο (οχι απο την μυτη και τον κ@λο, γιατι στη χοντρη μυτη του αυγου ειναι ο αεροθαλαμος που αναπνεει το μικρο μας!) ετσι οπως θα δεις στην φωτογραφια και κοιτας λοιπον... αν δεις φλεβες τοτε ειναι γονιμα, αν δεις τον κροκο του αυγου που καθως θα γυριζεις το αυγο θα γυρναει και αυτος.... τοτε κλαιετα!!!!









αν φοβασαι να το πιασεις ετσι μπορεις να πας τον φακο και να το κολλησεις διπλα του πανω στην μπλουζα, μην κοιτας στις φωτο που δεν φαινονται οι φλεβες ειναι επειδη το δωματιο ειχε πολυ φως! και η φωτογραφικη μου δεν το εβγαζε!!!!!!











Οπως θα ειδες εγω το κανω με το κινητο μου.. δεν χρειαζεται κατι ειδικο!!!!!!

----------


## martha1

Κατατοπιστικοτατος!thanks!

----------


## martha1

Πολλες πολλες καλημερες στην καινουρια μου παρεα!ετοιμαζομαι να φυγω απο το σπιτι για δουλιτσες!3 αυγουλακια καναμε!ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη που ολα πανε καλα!Ερωτηση προς τον jk21 για το ασβεστιο σε ταμπλετες το χορηγησα χθες και προχθες θα χρειαστει και σημερα γιατι γενναει φυσιολογικα!ελπιζω να σε προλαβω πριν φυγω

----------


## mitsman

Βαλε και σημερα σε πιο μικρη ποσοτητα... εγω ετσι θα εκανα...

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα Δημητρη!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα!!!! εγραψα βιαστικα για να σε προλαβω. τα σκευάσματα ασβεστιου που εγω δίνω στα πουλια μου δεν τα σταματάω σχεδον  καθολου!!!!!

----------


## martha1

Τι δοση Δημητρη?τι 1/8? της ταμπλετας?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν δίνω ταμπλετες εγω. Παιρνω το calci lux. Οποτε δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω! Θα σου πει ο Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ανθρωπινο σκευασμα .αρκει και η μικροτερη δοση που ειπες .μετα απο μια βδομαδα βαλε 1-2 μερες την κανονικη που σου ειχα πει .το ειδα αργα αλλα υποθετω οτι καπου τοσο θα εδωσες .αυριο αν ολα πανε καλα και σημερα ,μην δινεις

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα!σημερα ηρθε και το 4 αυγουλακι!την θηλυκια μου την βλεπω λιγο πρισμενη ακομη οποτε μπορει και να εχουμε 5 αυριο θα δουμε!Δημητρη δεν σε προλαβα χθες αλλα δεν χορηγησα ταμλετες γιατι οπως ειπες και εσυ ειναι ανθρωπινο σκευασμα και θελει προσοχη.Ουτε σημερα που πηγα να τα δω το πρωι εβαλα.

----------


## jk21

αν γυρισεις το μεσημερι βαλε σε ποσοτητα οσο εγραψα οτι καλα ηταν να βαλεις χθες .μην ανησυχεις γιατι αφου βγηκε το σημερινο ανετα προλαβαινει να ενισχυθει για το αυριανο

----------


## martha1

Α οκ.να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να ειχε προβλημα με το ασβεστιο και π.χ να κανει 5 αυγουλακια και να μν βγει ουτε ενα απο αυτα πουλακι?βεβαια πρωτη γεννα ολα να τα περιμενεις αλλα ρωταω για να ξερω τι να περιμενω

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που τα αυγα εχουν σχηματιστει ,η ελλειψη ασβεστιου και να υπηρχε δεν επηρεαζει το κατα ποσο θα ειναι ενσπορο το αυγο .αν ειναι ενσπορο ειναι καθαρα θεμα αρσενικου.αν ο σπορος γινει πουλι εξαρταται τοσο απο την ποιοτητα του σπερματος ,οσο και απο την ποιοτητα του εμβρυου .εκει παιζει ρολο η σωστη προετοιμασια του θηλυκου (για υγειες εμβρυο ,αλλα και σωστο αριθμο εμβρυων (απο 4 εως 6 συνηθως ) .τα τρια δειχνουν υπογονιμοτητα αλλα οχι απαραιτητα παθολογικη πχ θεμα ηλικιας  .τα δυο αυγα μονο ,κατι σημαινουν ...

----------


## martha1

Ενταξυ τοτε ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο με 4 αυγουλακια μεχρι στιγμης!Τα πουλια μου ζευγαρωναν συνεχως,τωρα για ποιοτητα σπερματος δεν ειμαι και μεσα στον οργανισμο του για να ξερω προσπαθησα οσο μπορουσα να τα ενισχυσω διατροφικα αν και λιγο αργα αλλα πρωτη φορα δεν ηξερα οτι επρεπε να ξεκινησω πιο νωρις τωρα θα ξερω

----------


## jk21

χαλαρα ..... και με ενα και με 5 πουλακια ,εκεινα ευτυχισμενα θα ειναι .αρκει και μονο μια νεα ψυχη !χαρα θελουμε να τους προσφερουμε βαζοντας τους να ζευγαρωνουν .για αρχη και ενα να εκαναν μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## martha1

Εννοειται!μονο που βιωνεις την χαρα να βλεπεις μια καινουρια ψυχη να ερχετε στη ζωη δν περιγραφεται το συναισθημα!Ειχα την τυχη να ασχοληθω με πουλακια για πρωτη φορα στα 12.Οταν οι γονεις μου μου αγορασαν ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλακια.Τοτε ουτε για διατροφικη προετοιμασια ηξερα ουτε τπτ.Μια βδομαδα αργοτερα αρχισαν να γεννανε!Σε πληροφορω μου εκαναν 2 γεννες συνολο 13 μικρα!7στην πρωτη και 6 στη δευτερη!Βεβαια με την φροντιδα τους με βοηθησε ο παππους μου που ηξερε λιγα πραγματα.Ευτυχως ειχα βρηκα σπιτακια για ολα τα μωρα οταν μεγαλωσαν ειχα παθει τρελα να τα βλεπω ολη τη διαδικασια απο αυγα που ηταν μεχρι που μεγαλωσαν!Αλλα πονεσα πολυ οταν εχασα τους γονεις πρωτα τη θηλυκια και μια βδομαδα αργοτερα τον αρσενικο απο στεναχωρια...Απο το τοτε με ζευγαρωμα δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα αν και ειχα και παπαγαλακια και καναρινια,μεχρι σημερα βεβαια..

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα παιδια!σημερα οπως καθε μερα βγηκα για τον καθιερωμενο ελεγχο της φωλιας!4 τελικα τα αυγουλακια μας τελικα!θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση,εκτος απο το πρωτο αυγο που ειναι πιο ανοιχτο στο χρωμα τα αλλα 3 ειναι σκουρα γαλαζια.τα 2 απο αυτα στο κατω μερος τους εχουν κατι σαν φουσκαλιτσα με αερα ετσι μου φανηκε αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω ενω αλλο το υπολοιπο μερος τους ειναι αρκετα σκουρο.παιζει να ειναι ασπορα? ::  Βεβαια περιμενω να περασουν οι μερες για να κανω ωοσκοπηση αλλα θελω τη γνωμη σας

----------


## mitsman

Μετρα 6 μερες απο σημερα και κανε οωσκοπηση.... τωρα μην κοιτας τιποτα απολυτως~!

----------


## martha1

Ναι εννοειται οτι θα κανω ωοσκοπηση απλα το παρατηρησα κα επειδη μου φανηκε παραξενο το ανεφερα

----------


## mitsman

Μαρθα συγγνωμη αλλα ειχα δουλεια και δεν σου απαντησα οπως ηθελα!!!!! εννοεις οτι εκανες οωσκοπηση και οτι στον κωλο του αυγου ειδες αυτο που περιγραφεις?????? ειναι ο αεροθαλαμος απο τον οποιο αναπνεουν οι νεοσσοι!

----------


## martha1

Οχι Δημητρη μου δεν εκανα ακομη χθες γεννηθηκε το τελευταιο αυγουλακι απλα ειδα 2 αυγα ετσι γιαυτο ρωτησα αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να φαινονται ετσι

----------


## mitsman

> τα 2 απο αυτα στο κατω μερος τους εχουν κατι σαν φουσκαλιτσα με αερα


μισο γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω.... εσωτερικα δεν εννοεις????? πως το ειδες αν δεν εκανες οωσκοπηση??? δεν μπορεις να το δεις αλλιως!!!

----------


## martha1

Φαινεται το αυγουλακι αν το κοιταξεις στο κατω μερος(δηλαδη στο κολο του αυγου ειναι λιγο διαφανες και ολο το υπολοιπο αυγουλακι ειναι κανονικα σκουρο)σου δινει την εντυπωση πως εχει μια φουσκαλιτσα μεσα καταλαβες?γιαυτο ρωτησα μηπως ειναι σημαδι για ασπορα αυγα

----------


## mitsman

εμενα μου κανει για σημαδι αυγου που δημιουργηθηκε με ελειψη ασβεστιου.... αλλα ας μας πουν καλυτερα και οι αλλοι!

----------


## martha1

Ειναι δυσκολο να επιβιωσει νεοσσος σε τετοιο αυγο Δημητρη?

----------


## mitsman

οχι δεν ειναι δυσκολο..... θα ηθελα να δω μια φωτογραφια για να μην λεω οτι να 'ναι ομως!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον τον αεροθαλαμο θα εννοει ...

----------


## martha1

Ναι και εγω αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι απλα ειναι φυσιολογικο να φαινεται με γυμνο ματι?

----------


## petra

Ναι ειναι ελειψη ασβεστιου δημητρη.!!!! το ειχα παθει εγω περιση με μια καναρα που μου εβγαζε αυγο χωρις τσοφλι και αυγο με τσοφλι που φενοταν με γυμνο ματι μεσα κι εκανε μπουρμπουλιθρες!!!!!!

----------


## martha1

Και τι σημαινει πρακτικα αυτο?αν ειναι απο ελλεψη ασβεστιου?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΘΑ για να μην συζηταμε υποθετικα ,δεν βαζεις τη φωτο που λεγαμε;

----------


## fadom1

όπως και να έχει τα πουλάκια χρειάζονται ασβέστιο πάντα. Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι να έχουν και μωρά; Αν δεν τρώνε το σουπιοκόκαλο ή το κοματάκια ασβέστη που συνήθως βάζουν (εμένα πολλά πουλιά μου ούτε που το ακουμπάνε) πάρε από ένα πετ σοπ αλεσμένα ώστρακα (συνήθως τα βάζουν στον πάτο του κουβιού αντί για εφημερίδα) και ανακάτεψε κια καλλή ποσότητα με την αβγοτροφή, ή την κανονική τροφή. Εγώ αυτό κάνω. Υπάρχει βέβαια και σκεύασμα σε υγρό που το βάζεις στο νερό, αλλά χρησημοποιώ όσο το δυνατός λιγότερα χημικά προσωπικά..

----------


## petra

Μαρθα καλημερα.τι γινεται μετα αυγουλακια τα εκανες ωοσκοπιση?

----------


## martha1

Καλησπερα Petra μου!εκανα χθες τη ωοσκοπηση!μονο ενα εχει πουλακι μεσα αυτο που γεννηθηκε τελευταιο συγκεκριμενα τα υπολοιπα δν ειχαν τπτ.Δεν φανταζεσαι χαρα οταν ειδα μεσα τις μεγαλες φλεβιτσες!ενθουσιστηκα!να σου πω τν αληθεια ολα κλουβια τα περιμενα αλλα ενα ειναι το τυχερο μας!η καναρα μου πρεπει να ειχε θεμα με το ασβεστιο γιατι ενα απο τα κλουβια αυγα ουτε κροκο δεν ειχε μεσα!ηταν τοσο ελαφρυ  οσο δεν φανταζεσαι!φυσικα το γεματο αυγουλακι ειναι και πιο βαρυ απο τα υπολοιπα το καταλαβα οταν το επιασα στα χερια μου.

----------


## martha1

Για την ιστορια σημερα που πηγα να τα αλλαξω νερο το ενα το κλουβιο το αυγουλακι το βρηκα πεταμενο κατω και ελαφρος σπασμενο το απομακρινα το ανοιξα και βρηκα ενα πολυ ελαχιστο κομματι κροκκου σκληρο.ειναι το αυγουλακι που γραφω πιο πανω.τωρα η καταλαθος το εριξε η καναρα οταν βγηκε εξω απο τη φωλια η επιτηδες.παντος συνεχιζει κανονικα το κλωσσημα

----------


## mirsini_st

Μηπως πρεπει να βλαλεις τα αυγουλακια που δεν εχουν μεσα πουλακι και να βαλεις ψευτικα στη θεση τους η κατι τετοιο??αν τα σπασει κατα λαθος μπορει να μολυνθει ..Δεν ξερω κ πολλα απλα  νομιζω ειναι επιφοβα τα κλουβια αυγα μεσα στη φωλια

----------


## martha1

Δεν ξερω, φοβηθηκα να βγαλω και τα τρια τα κλουβια και να την αφησω μονο με το ενα το γονιμο το αυγο μηπως και δεν ξανακατσει γιαυτο δεν τα απομακρινα

----------


## petra

μπραβο Μαρθα. Εστο κι ενα για την καναρινουλα σου που θα γινει μανουλα θα ειναι χαρουμενη. Οσο γιατα υπολοιπα αυγα που φενοταν με γυμνο ματι οντος εχει θεμα ασβεστιου. κι εγω σημερα που εκανα ωοσκοπηση στο τριτο ζευγαρακι μου απο τα 4 αυγα το ενα εχει μεσα και εβγαλα τα υπολοιπα 3 και εβαλα ψευτικα. τα υπολοιπα δυο ζευγαρια μου εχουν 4 στα 4 περιμενω το σαββατο να σκασουν.

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα Petra  μου!το ενστικτο το ατιμο ε!σημερα που πηγα να αλλαξω νερακι απο χθες το μονο γονιμο αυγουλακι της το εχει στο κεντρο της φωλιας και τα αλλα δυο στην ακρη!

----------


## martha1

Με το καλο και τα δικα σου να ερθουνε!

----------


## jk21

> Καλημερα Petra μου!το ενστικτο το ατιμο ε!σημερα που πηγα να αλλαξω νερακι απο χθες το μονο γονιμο αυγουλακι της το εχει στο κεντρο της φωλιας και τα αλλα δυο στην ακρη!


καποτε με κοροιδευανε στο pb οταν ελεγα οτι τα πουλια καταλαβαινουν αν ενα αυγο εχει ζωη μεσα του ή οχι ... αυτο που γραφεις νομιζω δινει απαντηση

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ μου!το οτι ειναι πουλια δεν σημαινει πως ειναι χαζα.οποιος το πιστευει αυτο μαλλον δεν εχει μυαλο!ενστικτο εχει καθε ζωντανο πλασμα πανω στη γη.το μυτρικο ενστικτο ειναι και το πιο δυνατο!η καναρα ετσι οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω που δεν εχω τις δικες σας γνωσεις τωρα που περνανε οι μερες και το μωρο αναπτυσσεται αλλο και πιο πολυ ειναι λογικο να το αντιλαμβανεται σε σχεση με ενα κλουβιο.υπαρχει και διαφορα στη θερμοκρασια.παντος το εχει τοποθετιμενο στο κεντρο απο χθες.και αν κρινω απο τα πουλια μου και τα δυο θα μου προσεχουν το μικρουλι οταν ερθει με το καλο πολυ(γιατι ξερω πως πολλα καναρινια οταν εχουν 1 νεωσσο τον παρατανε,αγνωστο γιατι)παντος το περιμενω με αγωνια

----------


## jk21

Μαρθα και ομως καποτε καποιος με ειρωνευτηκε οταν ανεφερα οτι αν ο αρσενικος δεν εχει βατεψει ειναι λογικο να ξερει οτι τα αυγα ειναι αβατευτα (περα απο οτι συντομα για τους λογους που ειπαμε ,τα βατεμενα δινουν σημαδια ).αυτη η λαθεμενη λογικη εχει οδηγησει πολλους να εχουν προκαταληψη εναντιων των αρσενικων που σπανε (μη βατεμενα ) αυγα εντος φωλιας και να τα θεωρουν κακους πατεραδες ,με συνεπεια να τα απομακρυνουν απο τη θηλυκια χωρις λογο .λιγοι κατσανε να κανουν ελεγχο αν τα αυγα στην ουσια ηταν αβατευτα ή αν μεσα ειχαν νεοσσο με σταματημενη εκολλαψη !δεν λεω οτι δεν συμβαινει σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις και σπασιμο αυγων με ζωντανα αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα η εξαιρεση

----------


## martha1

Εχεις πολυ δικιο σε αυτο που λες μου εχει τυχει αρσενικο να σπασει καποια αυγα τα οποια ηταν κλουβια!η φυση ξερει καλυτερα και οδηγει τα πουλια να κανουν οτι πρεπει.το αγχος το δικο μας και το μπερδεμα που εχουμε ειναι επειδη τα πουλια μας ουσιαστικα ζουν στην αιχμαλωσια και οχι ελευθερα στη φυση και φοβομαστε μηπως τα στρεσαρρουμε κυριως κατα την ευαισθητη περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης και προκαλεσουμε προβληματα.εξου και οι πολλες ερωτησεις που γινονται στο forum για αναπαραγωγη απο αρχαριους κυριως οπως και εγω.παντως για να κανουμε και πλακα νομιζω πως πιο πολυ αγχος εχουμε εμεις παρα τα πουλια!Οσο για αυτο που ειπες πιο πανω εχεις δικιο πιο λαθος κινηση απο το να απομακρινεις τον αρσενικο απο τη θυληκια δεν υπαρχει μπορεις να καταστρεψεις τα παντα ετσι!δεν υπαρχουν κακοι γονεις, αλλα οταν προκειται για πρωτη γεννα παντα γινονται λαθη ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ απο μας και το ριχνουμε στα πουλια οταν δεν παει καλα η γεννα.Ξεροντας πολυ καλα πως ειναι στο χερι μας να τα προετοιμασουμε οσο καλυτερα γινεται.

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα σε ολους! :bye:

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα  :bye: , τι νέα;

----------


## martha1

Καλημερα Βασιλη!

----------

